# go ahead. Ask me



## Nate in California

This girl I'm dating hesitates for a while before asking me questions. How would I say, "Go ahead. Ask me" ?

Salamat po!


----------



## MariadeManila

Hi Nate

Say, "Sige na (go ahead), tanungin mo ko/itanong mo sa akin" (ask me)


-walang anuman - 
(you're wlecome!)


----------



## Nate in California

Thanks Maria. Can you tell me if this is the way it's pronounced?
(See nah, ee-tah-nong mo sah akeen)


----------



## MariadeManila

> (See-*geh* nah, ee-tah-nong mo sah akeen)


 
yup! that's right! I just add the word in bold, you might have missed it.


----------



## Nate in California

Yup, I missed that. Thanks again Maria!


----------

